# 2 years?



## spoker (Jul 25, 2015)

sounds like she has rode it like this for 2 years,ya think someone would have told here by now http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/bik/5140045227.html


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 25, 2015)

Looks like the fork is bent.


----------



## vincev (Jul 25, 2015)

But it is easy to ride.lol


----------



## spoker (Jul 25, 2015)

i emailed her and gave an fyi,see emailed me back and told me to mind my own bussiness!!!ya know if they werent good for one thing there would be a bounty on em!


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 25, 2015)

Never try to fix stupid. If someone is really that stupid, then leave well enough alone.


----------



## robertc (Jul 25, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> Looks like the fork is bent. [emoji14]



Looks like the fork is backwards from the bars. Look at the fender.


----------



## wspeid (Jul 25, 2015)

She gives the link to the manufacturer and a google search shows you can buy the bike new for $169.  I'd spend the extra $19 for sure.


----------



## morton (Jul 26, 2015)

*make all other riders jealous that you have the coolest bike in town*

Really?


----------



## spoker (Jul 26, 2015)

was curious about the address which is local 2 me,its a used car lot!!


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 26, 2015)

spoker said:


> was curious about the address which is local 2 me,its a used car lot!!




That's pretty scary. I wonder if all their used cars have the steering wheels installed upside down.   LOL


----------



## bricycle (Jul 26, 2015)

I would have used it very little also.....


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 26, 2015)

OH MAN! I just saw a local bike with the fork on backwards and shot an FYI email to the seller. Very rude back to me because "his dad bought it from the store that way". Emailed him back saying if the quick release or hub bolts got loose the front wheel would fall right off with the fork ends facing backwards. I think that opened his eyes because he responded with "Ok, I'll check it out". LOL, people...


----------

